# So...what happened?



## Lorraine (Sep 13, 2004)

Were the changes mentioned in early August implemented over the weekend? I was unable to access the site. Also, is there anyway that a message can appear on LHCF.com main so that we're aware of the status of the site and when it may be back up? 

Thanks in advance. Love the new changes.  /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## hOnii (Sep 13, 2004)

thats what i was wondering. the changes look nice, but a little warning would've been even nicer, especially to those that payed.. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah, I couldn't access the site at all on Saturday.  Then on Sunday, I was able to only read the messages.  Regardless, I'm glad to be back and the changes do look wonderful!

/images/graemlins/wave.gif Thanks, Moderators!


----------



## RushGirl (Sep 13, 2004)

For a while, I thought it was my computer.. but the site looks GREAT!!  LOVE IT!!


----------



## PittiPat (Sep 13, 2004)

Thank God that I was away from my computer this weekend.  It would have driven me crazy to have computer access but no LHCF.  /images/graemlins/computer.gif  Get a life, you say?


----------

